# Heat Mat Position?



## Footie (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey All,

After a trip to our vets I have been told that I should not have my heat mat on the bottom of my Viv's. I should in fact have them on the side.

What does everyone think?

Cheers 
Wendy


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

whats it for
if a leopard gecko then on the bottom 
if for a bearded dragon then you dont need one 
dont know aqbout iggies or snakes


----------



## Footie (Jul 23, 2009)

We were told for all reps as the heat cannot radiate properly.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

*heatmat*

i have always found overhead heating worked better when i had lizards especially something like a beardie. heat mates aint the best choice for a lizard but i would say use them on the floor as heat rises. also a thermostsat is a safer choice with a heatmat unless your tank is glass? that way you should put the mat under your tank to prevent your lizard burning itself.


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

All mine are on bottom so they can lie on them to warm up dont agree with them on the sides for they dont give of heat as much


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

hi i have mine on the bottom for our gecko but i was told uva day by rep/specialist to but it on side of tank im so confussed :gasp:


----------



## dragon40 (Feb 12, 2009)

*heat mat*



debz316 said:


> hi i have mine on the bottom for our gecko but i was told uva day by rep/specialist to but it on side of tank im so confussed :gasp:


 
hi m8 never use one .. just use a red bulb m8 // & put a piece of slat under the bulb..

good luck


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Footie said:


> We were told for all reps as the heat cannot radiate properly.


they were pretty much talking bollocks. 
heat mats don't radiate properly like they said, hot air rises, reptiles live on the floor...


----------



## digitalxspace (Aug 14, 2009)

All depends if you actually need one or not for a beardie. If you get cold nights then its best to use one but if your nights are warm then dont bother with a mat. I dissagree with the vet, there is pro's and con's to which ever way you use a mat and also depends on type of viv used and substrate. All my mats are on bottom even the one with my bearded dragons as the nights here are cold.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

They told me underneath for my snake and it says that on the heat matt instructions as well, they must have a thermostat though, the sensor should be taped to the matt.


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Meko said:


> they were pretty much talking bollocks.
> heat mats don't radiate properly like they said, hot air rises, reptiles live on the floor...


Heat mats radiates heat, so unless it comes into contact with something it won't heat up (much). Putting it on the side of the viv sends the IR waves across the tank heating anything they come into contact with. If you leave it on the deck with nothing above it the majority of the waves will heat the roof of your viv.

In other words heat mats don't heat the air. Well technically they do a little bit but not very much. 

The originaL advice the OP received was correct. 

I agree with what others have said....use a bulb of some description for heat.


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

This explains it better :2thumb:

Reptile heating , Reptile heaters , Heat Mats, Ceramic Heaters, Infra Red Heaters


----------



## Footie (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

I have lino on top at the min due to this bloody fungus my BD has (poor little mare) I find it easier to keep it all clean.

Think I will change the mat tomorrow to put it on the side so she can keep warmer. I turn the other mats off at night but because she is poorly I like to keep her warm as I don't think she can keep herself warm.

Can't believe the about of conflicting advice out there !!!


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

As far as i know its a bad idea for heat matt on the floor with beardies as they can start to burrow if to hot and will be moving closer to the heat source.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Bigjim said:


> Heat mats radiates heat, so unless it comes into contact with something it won't heat up (much). Putting it on the side of the viv sends the IR waves across the tank heating anything they come into contact with. If you leave it on the deck with nothing above it the majority of the waves will heat the roof of your viv.
> 
> In other words heat mats don't heat the air. Well technically they do a little bit but not very much.
> 
> ...


 
the majority of reptiles that need a heat mat use belly heat to digest food so they get the heat from below. Having a heat mat on the side is going to push the heat out and upwards so it's not going to give the heat where a ground dwelling animal needs it most...


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Meko said:


> the majority of reptiles that need a heat mat use belly heat to digest food so they get the heat from below. Having a heat mat on the side is going to push the heat out and upwards so it's not going to give the heat where a ground dwelling animal needs it most...


You'll have to hope your reptile sits on the heatmat while he's digesting the food then ;-)

That's why I think the sentiment on this thread is to opt for a heat lamp.....let the lamp heat the air and the ground around it. :whistling2:


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Footie said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I have lino on top at the min due to this bloody fungus my BD has (poor little mare) I find it easier to keep it all clean.
> 
> ...


:lol2:

Eventually you'll find something that works for you and your set-ups. Keep perserving and asking the questions.......:2thumb:


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Just found this as well:




> More precisely, know the natural habits of the species you keep. Reptiles utilize heat in different ways. While there are some similarities, how a species utilizes heat sources in its environment should be mimicked in captivity through the use of appropriate types of heat sources.
> Reptiles absorb and lose heat in three different ways: radiation, convection, and conduction. _Radiation_ is the heat that hits the body directly from an overhead heat source. _Convection_ is the heat reflected or bounced from other surfaces. _Conduction_ is soaking up heat from a surface contact. In reptilian terms, this means they get radiation from exposure to the sun or their basking light, convected heat that is bounced off surfaces like the outside wall and patio when the reptile is housed outside, or from some enclosure and furnishings surfaces inside their outdoor or indoor enclosure. Conducted heat is the heat they get from laying on a heated surface.
> Heat sources in captivity can be a light bulb used to provide white light and heat or one that produces dim light and heat; an infrared bulb producing both dim light and heat; a ceramic heating element; an infrared panel; a human heating pad; a farrowing pad; central heating heating the entire building the reptile is housed in; a space heater heating only the room the reptile is housed in; and/or agricultural or plumbers flexible heat tape. Depending on the species and where you live (which affects the ambient room air temperature of the rooms the reptiles are kept in), you may need to use one or more of these heat sources to attain and maintain the temperatures your species require in the way the species requires it.​


I would say BD receive most of their heat by radiation emmitted from the suns rays and the rest by convestion and conduction from rocks and stuff. : victory:


----------



## Tracymuk66 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am not saying what I do is rite but here goes.

I have a 60w spot bulb from Homebase on a dimmer stat this is on durring the day along with the UV for about 12 hours then at night set on a mat stat set at a lower temp I have a heat mat as my front room gets very cold at night.
As said might not be rite but it works for me


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Tracymuk66- sounds about right to me


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

as said put it on the bottom


----------

